
Diplomatic Fallout: Experts Warn of Trans-Atlantic Ice Age - Libertatea
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/trans-atlantic-relations-threatened-by-revelations-of-mass-us-spying-a-908746.html
======
mtgx
Good. It just may be the only thing that can put a stop to all of this. Obama
has a choice: roll back the spying (with evidence, and a lot of oversight) or
kill the US-EU relationships. Hopefully, he'll make the _right_ choice.

